# Irish plumber moving to regina!!!



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello

Myself and my wife are coming to regina to live in the next few weeks from Ireland.

Was just wondering what to expect.

Are there many irish over there at the moment working?

Weather,people,food,crime,wages,house rental,car rental etc etc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> Hello
> 
> Myself and my wife are coming to regina to live in the next few weeks from Ireland.
> 
> ...


Aren't the Irish everywhere?
Weather is cold, snowy winters and hot summers.
Food is North American style
As with everywhere, there is crime but most residents don't come in contact with it.
Wages are what your occupation demands.
Good quality housing for $1200-1600 monthly.
Car rentals from $25 daily.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

And dont forget that you pay for your eirtime on mobile phones, so you will find that one hard to get used to. We are living in Winnipeg and moved here back in July 2011, from Co. Wexford, Ireland. I have to say we love it most of the time but the cost of living is certainly something we under estimated so other than that, be prepared for the -40 temps in Winter and beautiful Summers and you will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

LindaDoyle said:


> And dont forget that you pay for your eirtime on mobile phones, so you will find that one hard to get used to. We are living in Winnipeg and moved here back in July 2011, from Co. Wexford, Ireland. I have to say we love it most of the time but the cost of living is certainly something we under estimated so other than that, be prepared for the -40 temps in Winter and beautiful Summers and you will be fine. Good luck.


thanks for that linda. As long as i have work to pay for the living im happy. In Ireland its crazy tryna find work and the cost of living over here is only getting higher even in the current recession. Im really looking forward to the move. Its happening really fast. I was only at a working abroad expo on sunday just to see what the fuss was about and now ive got a job. And as far as i know theres gonna be plenty of irish following me. Apparently there looking for over 300,000 construction workers for Canada and 100,000 are for Saskatchewan. So hopefully i wont be too homesick.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> thanks for that linda. As long as i have work to pay for the living im happy. In Ireland its crazy tryna find work and the cost of living over here is only getting higher even in the current recession. Im really looking forward to the move. Its happening really fast. I was only at a working abroad expo on sunday just to see what the fuss was about and now ive got a job. And as far as i know theres gonna be plenty of irish following me. Apparently there looking for over 300,000 construction workers for Canada and 100,000 are for Saskatchewan. So hopefully i wont be too homesick.


hey there, good luck with your new life. If there is any other information you need let me know. Regina isnt a bad place, drove through it once on the way from Edmonton. Saskatchewan seems to be embracing all the Irish at the moment and thats good for us cos when we first set out on this road there was nobody in Winnipeg or Saskatchewan. Everyone was going to Toronto and Nova Scotia so im delighted to see more Irish thinking of coming this direction. We have three young children and our family have never lived anywhere other than rural Ireland so if we can do it anyone can. If you embrace the Winter sports and get involved you will love it here. My kids love it and wouldnt even want to go home if I asked them to. We go ski dooing and snowboarding/ice skating every weekend and its amazing fun.

If you need any info on anything let me know. I had very little in terms of advice or support when we were setting out on this journey and thanks to these forums i found out loads. I am also helping another Irish couple to settle here at the moment so I totally know the emotional rollercoaster that you are about to face.

Long as you are willing to put in the hours and work very hard you will get on well here. I think the Canadians are a very hard working race and think they are great. A lot of them work two jobs and most families are a two parent working family. We are delighted we made this move and you will be too. opportunities are here if you want them. Good luck.


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey just wondering if u made the move and how are u getting on. We may be moving there in the next few montgs. My partner is a Cabinet Maker and may have a job offer there next week. Would love to hear how your gettin on!


----------



## Shamrock-27 (May 1, 2012)

Hi, my boyfriend and I are considering moving to Regina in August. We will be moving from Toronto. Any help or advice would be grately appreciated! I know it's not one of the main places that people are heading to, so I would love to get in contact with anyone who has already made the move and get their opinions on the place


----------



## sylvos (Oct 24, 2011)

off to Toronto on Friday then onto Regina on Sunday - interviews lined up for Monday lunchtime!! So fingers crossed both myself and my husband have interviews in the same place. One in Finance and him as a electricican.
Really looking forward to seeing the area and meeting an irish couple that are over in Regina only just recently. 
If anyone is going to Regina - find a new forum on facebook NEW REGINA IRISH for lots of tips and hints of the place!!!


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

heres a good site on facebook for all the irish people moving to regina


https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/New-regina-irish/275677929187300


----------



## ksjpg (May 17, 2012)

*Schools*



LindaDoyle said:


> hey there, good luck with your new life. If there is any other information you need let me know. Regina isnt a bad place, drove through it once on the way from Edmonton. Saskatchewan seems to be embracing all the Irish at the moment and thats good for us cos when we first set out on this road there was nobody in Winnipeg or Saskatchewan. Everyone was going to Toronto and Nova Scotia so im delighted to see more Irish thinking of coming this direction. We have three young children and our family have never lived anywhere other than rural Ireland so if we can do it anyone can. If you embrace the Winter sports and get involved you will love it here. My kids love it and wouldnt even want to go home if I asked them to. We go ski dooing and snowboarding/ice skating every weekend and its amazing fun.
> 
> If you need any info on anything let me know. I had very little in terms of advice or support when we were setting out on this journey and thanks to these forums i found out loads. I am also helping another Irish couple to settle here at the moment so I totally know the emotional rollercoaster that you are about to face.
> 
> Long as you are willing to put in the hours and work very hard you will get on well here. I think the Canadians are a very hard working race and think they are great. A lot of them work two jobs and most families are a two parent working family. We are delighted we made this move and you will be too. opportunities are here if you want them. Good luck.



Hi Linda

I was wondering could you give me info on schooling please, our little lad should be starting school in sept (in Ireland) but he's for kindergarten here. Waiting on a school to get back to me but abit anxious as I don't know the system and finding to hard to get info.

If you could like newreginairish on facebook and pm that would be brilliant, trying to find out and post as much as possible for guys coming over and your experience could be invaluable


----------



## Dave waterford (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Aaron, Im a plumber myself looking at makeing the big move to Canada in the next few months with my wife and three kids. I was woundering how the move went for you . Is there much of a difference between countries regarding the trade? What is a plumbers salary like? The cost of groceries for family of five?. Is there much plumbing work there?. I,m going to expo in Dublin in two wks with my wife fingeres crossed i,ll stumble across something.
Things just seem to be getting worse over here. Thanks Aaron


----------

